# Verwirrung um Sherlock Holmes



## Gamer090 (4. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen

Vorhin lief der Film "Sherlock Holmes Der Reichenbachfall" auf ORF1 und obwohl ich den ganzen Film gesehen habe und auch schon andere Sherlock Filem, gibt es etwas was mich wundert.

Erst mal kurz zur Geschichte dieses Filmes und weshalb Sherlock Holmes angeblich tot sein soll.

Sherlock bekommt von seinem Erzfeind Jim Moriarty, der Sherlock auch in anderen Filmen begegnet, gesagt, das nur wenn Sherlock Selbstmord begehe kann er seine Freunde schützen, bevor sich Moriarty die Kugel gibt. Sherlock wird von mehreren Killern gejagt und bei jedem seiner Freunde ist einer davon ganz in der nähe. Moriarty hatte Sherlock auf das Dach eines Krankenhauses gelockt und nur aus einem Grund, Sherlock soll vom Dach springen, was er auch tut um seine Freunde am Leben zu lassen. 
Man sieht zwar wie er das macht und das er nachher tot auf dem Boden liegt, aber jetzt kommt etwas sehr verwirrendes, nachdem Dr.Watson und die Vermieterin das Grabstein von Sherlock besucht haben, taucht am Schluss des Filmes Sherlock hinter einem Baum wieder auf.

Soll das irgendwie  sein Geist sein der gehört hat was Dr.Watson und die Vermieterin gesagt haben also Symbolisch gemeint, oder hat Sherlock die anderen nur irgendwie getäuscht???
Der Schluss verwirt mich total und irgendwie ergibt es keinen Sinn, wenn es nicht Sherlock war der vom Dach gesprungen ist, wer dann? 
Man hat am Gesicht erkannt das er es war.


----------



## doceddy (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich kenne die Filme nicht, aber als Kind habe ich alle Bücher durchgelesen und erinnere mich, dass der Tod nur eine Täuschung war. Ich hoffe, ich verwechsele gerade nichts, denn immerhin ist das bei mir schon ca 13 Jahre her


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juni 2012)

doceddy schrieb:


> Also ich kenne die Filme nicht, aber als Kind habe ich alle Bücher durchgelesen und erinnere mich, dass der Tod nur eine Täuschung war. Ich hoffe, ich verwechsele gerade nichts, denn immerhin ist das bei mir schon ca 13 Jahre her


 
Aber wie will er das gemacht haben? Er hatte das Telefon in der Hand als der Dr.Watson angerufen hat und man hat sein Gesicht gesehen.

Habe mal irgendwo gelesen das der Erfinder des Charakters, Sherlock sterben lasen wolte aus welchem Grund auch immer.


----------



## onslaught (11. Juni 2012)

Reichenbachfall

Sherlock Holmes Absatz1.6

Fall gelöst  jetzt kann ich mir eine Pfeife anzünden.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Reichenbachfall
> 
> Sherlock Holmes Absatz1.6
> 
> Fall gelöst  jetzt kann ich mir eine Pfeife anzünden.


 Nicht Geige spielen? 

Im Film das ich gesehen habe stürzt er aber von eine Hochhaus runter und bei einem Wasserfall kann ja etwas ein woran er sich festhält aber beim Haus war nichst wo er sich festgehalten hat.


----------



## onslaught (11. Juni 2012)

Regiefehler oder einfach halt billig gemacht wenns nicht nachvollziehbar dargestellt wird  wenigstens sind sie der Handlung im Buch gefolgt und Mr.Homes hat überlebt.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich habe die Bücher auch nicht gelesen deshalb hat es mich ja gewundert


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Juni 2012)

Soweit ich weiß wollte der SH Autor diesen mal sterben lassen weil er nicht nur auf Sherlock Holmes beschränkt werden wollte. Dann aber soll entweder von selbst oder wegen ausbleibenden Erfolg seiner anderen Werke (??) der Druck zu groß geworden sein das er ihn wieder "aufleben" hat lassen.

grüße


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß wollte der SH Autor diesen mal sterben lassen weil er nicht nur auf Sherlock Holmes beschränkt werden wollte. Dann aber soll entweder von selbst oder wegen ausbleibenden Erfolg seiner anderen Werke (??) der Druck zu groß geworden sein das er ihn wieder "aufleben" hat lassen.
> 
> grüße


 
Habe auch mal davon gehört nur wusste nicht wie der Autor sich nun schlussendlich entschieden habe, deswegen auch die Verwirrung.


----------



## onslaught (12. Juni 2012)

Die tiefen, verschachtelten Gedankengänge eines Sir Arthur Conan Doyle im Film halbwegs rüberzubringen ist bestimmt nicht einfach.
Die ganzen Verfilmungen von Romanen beschränken sich auf das Nötigste, sonst würde das einfach alles viel zu lange werden.
z.B. A.C.Clarke's 2001 Odysee, von S.Kubrick, als ich die damals im Kino sah war ich fasziniert, aber als ich anschließend das Buch las, war das um Welten besser, weil die kurzen Zwischensequenzen im Film zig Seiten im Buch füllen mit ausführlichen Beschreibungen, die die Phantasie beflügeln.


----------

